# Good sites to post my art?



## Rock E.Horror (Jul 19, 2015)

I was thinking on using deviantART, but is very big and also is easy to get confused, so im searching not only for furry-art pages, just art in general.

Should i use deviantART anyways?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 19, 2015)

DA sucks, don't use it. Don't get suckered into that shithole.

Weasyl I think started out with the intention of being general art and not just furry, but I think that's out of their hands now
Sheezyart was a thing in the early 2000s but I don't know if people still use it 
Tumblr or Reddit are pretty good places to promo your art depending on what it is, they're quite good for fanart

There are a few more I can think of but they're more catered for professionals to upload their work


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 19, 2015)

Well, I know there's Weasyl, but I haven't really used my account there that much because I was having issues uploading stuff. Though I have been looking for a site similar, kind of like a Wikia site, where I could post and share my characters... but is also G or PG rated or something.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jul 20, 2015)

I only use Fur Affinity, Weasyl, and deviantArt. I also just set up a Tumblr/Twitter as well, I'll see how that goes after I finish posting all of my old art there.

DeviantArt isn't so bad, but it really only caters to premium users. I've just started to post there again after leaving it dormant for a couple years. The good thing about it being so big is I do at least get a lot more comments and attention there, but at the same time, it's also easy for smaller artists to get overlooked completely.

I want to like Weasyl, but opposite to dA, the community there is still a little _too_ small and inactive, but at least it's easier to get noticed. It is overrun by furries, though.

Honestly, I don't think it would hurt to just try and post your stuff to as many places as you can. The only thing you have to lose is your time, and more exposure is always a good thing. You could always delete an account if a site isn't working out for you.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 20, 2015)

Speaking of social media, I suppose there's always Twitter and Instagram.. hashtags are the devil tho


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 20, 2015)

Taralack said:


> hashtags are the devil tho



Truth!


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 20, 2015)

There's also Nabyn though i don't know much about it since you have to get an invite to go there.


----------



## dischimera (Jul 20, 2015)

Deviantart used to be great. You could actually post something and GASP! get random people viewing and commenting on your pics, even if they weren't super professional material, or KH fanart, or disney princesses or real photos of yourself in cosplay. Then something happened and since then it's impossible to get views unless you spam your art across groups or forward your links in social media. Unless, your pics are 500+ USD material each, usually featuring women.

Anyway, in addition to what was recommended I'll add pixiv. It's not entirely in japanese, they opened up to foreigners. But the community is a little more picky with the quality of pictures than most non-DA art communities. The great thing is pixiv is drawing-oriented, unlike dA. It's been surpassing deviantart in monthly visitors.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 20, 2015)

DeviantART's moderators are dense as dirt too. Full frontal nudity is A-OK, so long as it's pretty and has a vagina. Wait, i take that back, it doesn't even have to be pretty. Vaginas are an instant pass no matter what. Dudes and dicks are still a no go though unless they're Abercrombie and Fitch models and even then it's subject to scrutiny.


----------



## Synclines (Jul 20, 2015)

I only use Fur Affinity and DA at the moment. I have a nabyn account I haven't used in a long while because the site is pretty much dead. I also tried tumblr, but it wasn't really my thing since it's so large and it's not focused on art.
I don't think DA is too bad, but you have to be active in the community to get noticed. I think you should try it though and see for yourself.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 20, 2015)

Besides DA's issues with spotty moderation (which FA is also a victim of, let's be honest) it also has a real issue with art theft. There's no good way to report someone for uploading other people's art, and some of the mods seem to even be openly supporting art theft. It's just.. a bit weird.


----------



## Rock E.Horror (Jul 20, 2015)

Taralack said:


> DA sucks, don't use it. Don't get suckered into that shithole.
> 
> Weasyl I think started out with the intention of being general art and not just furry, but I think that's out of their hands now
> Sheezyart was a thing in the early 2000s but I don't know if people still use it
> ...



Reddit? , wasn't that some kind of 4chan?



Taralack said:


> Speaking of social media, I suppose there's always Twitter and Instagram.. hashtags are the devil tho



I dont get it, what is the problem with hashtags?



PlusThirtyOne said:


> DeviantART's moderators are dense as dirt too. Full frontal nudity is A-OK, so long as it's pretty and has a vagina. Wait, i take that back, it doesn't even have to be pretty. Vaginas are an instant pass no matter what. Dudes and dicks are still a no go though unless they're Abercrombie and Fitch models and even then it's subject to scrutiny.



well, im not good with NSFW, but if the pic doesnt needs to be pretty, i think that I could give dA a try.

Just one more thing i dont understand, i can upload the same pics i have on FA, or i have to upload different things?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 20, 2015)

Rock E.Horror said:


> Reddit? , wasn't that some kind of 4chan?


Um, no. If you do decide to post on Reddit, you'd likely be posting on http://reddit.com/r/furry



Rock E.Horror said:


> I dont get it, what is the problem with hashtags?


They're just annoying. Have you been on Twitter or Instagram? People tend to load a post up on hashtags to try and get a lot of views/likes #comment #thread #noticeme 



Rock E.Horror said:


> Just one more thing i dont understand, i can upload the same pics i have on FA, or i have to upload different things?



It's the internet, you can do whatever you want. Personally I find crossposting to multiple places a pain in the ass, so I only do it with one or two places. Or if I'm really happy with a piece I will crosspost it everywhere.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 20, 2015)

dischimera said:


> Anyway, in addition to what was recommended I'll add pixiv. It's not entirely in japanese, they opened up to foreigners. But the community is a little more picky with the quality of pictures than most non-DA art communities. The great thing is pixiv is drawing-oriented, unlike dA. It's been surpassing deviantart in monthly visitors.



I don't think the OP should post on pixiv that's a whole different league considering the quality content.


----------



## Dinocanid (Jul 21, 2015)

OurArtCorner is pretty good if you want feedback on your works.


----------



## ronnie92 (Jul 22, 2015)

I've been liking inkbunny so far! I'm also posting to FA(naturally), Hentai Foundry (though they have a very strict quality barriers. Bonus points for their critique section, it's tough but awesome), tumblr (actually quite fun, but kinda weird. Just ignore the haters)... oh, and e621 for nsfw only.

There's a lot of sites around.


----------



## dischimera (Jul 22, 2015)

The only reason I don't recommend e621 to anyone is due how atrocious their upload system and interface is.


----------



## ronnie92 (Jul 22, 2015)

dischimera said:


> The only reason I don't recommend e621 to anyone is due how atrocious their upload system and interface is.


It's not a good system for your primary one, yeah. The more places you post in, the more people can see your (properly sourced) art, and that was my main point with going there. As an art posting site, it's not ideal but does have neat search functions that allow for more people to discover your art.


----------

